

Is It Legal to Fine Customers for Negative Online Reviews? - grej
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/08/05/union_street_guest_house_is_it_legal_to_fine_consumers_for_negative_online.html

======
zenith-mf-1
This is a case happened recently in France: a Blogger Fined $3,400 for Her
Negative Restaurant Review: [http://eater.com/archives/2014/07/11/food-
blogger-fined-3400...](http://eater.com/archives/2014/07/11/food-blogger-
fined-3400-for-writing-negative-restaurant-review.php)

[http://www.thelocal.fr/20140711/blogger-fined-for-
insulting-...](http://www.thelocal.fr/20140711/blogger-fined-for-insulting-
restaurant-review)

